# Fob's



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

I was up scouting and a great guy came and told me about FOB (fletchings only better) and they are actually very cool! you guys should check them out. http://www.starrflight.com They fly very strait and ridiculously accurate at 70+ yards. tell me what you guys think about these....i think i might go buy a few


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

LOOKS INTERESTING, DO YOU HAVE TO USE A SPECIAL REST OR WILL ANY REST WORK?


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

hmmn. I don't know about that.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Drop away will work just fine for those, You would ruin a lot if you practiced much, the only major downfall I see.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

I personally would not use these because they are Ugly as sin. I spend too much time wrapping arrows to put something that ugly on them. My opinion, they don't fly so much better than a well fletched arrow to justify the ridiculous looks. They are rigid, which means if you shoot 3D you better shoot last, and if the back of your arrow hits the smallest leaf, weed, or whatever in flight it is going to have more of an effect on your arrow because there is no give in these, where a fletching is somewhat pliable. 

Again, just my .02


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

i dont care if it looks ugly or what not. if it works then im for it. technology is one major component to success. right off the bat i can see the benefit in a cross wind situation. anyone ever shot these on their arrows? i would be interested to get your take! may order some and give them a try!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks ugly? That is the last reason I would not use something, you did mention some good points though, besides the looks of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

jahan said:


> Looks ugly? That is the last reason I would not use something, you did mention some good points though, besides the looks of course. :mrgreen:


To each his own, asthetics are important to me, unless something is light years ahead of the products it is competing with it better look good to me. I just think FOB's look.... Stupid? I realize it doesnt matter to everyone, which is why I added some "good" reason's as well.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

here is a picture of one of these fob meat eaters. 









the only down sides are they hit your face when you aim so you have to hold your head in a ****eyed position. 
they are loud when in flight
they are not very durable
they are expensive
they are ugly

the up side of them
you are high tec
you can get them in just about any color to match your hair or socks
they make fletching arrows easy


----------



## huntinkid (Aug 19, 2009)

dude you shoot the fob's with no fletchings....i dont know what the crap that is supposed to be


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> To each his own, asthetics are important to me, unless something is light years ahead of the products it is competing with it better look good to me. I just think FOB's look.... Stupid? I realize it doesnt matter to everyone, which is why I added some "good" reason's as well.


 Does this mean that you hunt with a beautifully made recurve or longbow with cedar arrows? If aesthetics are important above function then you surely don't hunt with a modern camo bow with matte gray arrows........? :roll:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

flyguy7 said:


> > To each his own, asthetics are important to me, unless something is light years ahead of the products it is competing with it better look good to me. I just think FOB's look.... Stupid? I realize it doesnt matter to everyone, which is why I added some "good" reason's as well.
> 
> 
> Does this mean that you hunt with a beautifully made recurve or longbow with cedar arrows? If aesthetics are important above function then you surely don't hunt with a modern camo bow with matte gray arrows........? :roll:


Actually I don't hunt anymore, unless they are made of foam they are safe from me. The bow I shoot is a matte black Alphamax 35. Again, I stated as an opinion "I think they are ugly". Not to be confused with something stated as a fact. The OP asked for peoples opinions on this product. I gave him mine, which included the appearance of this product, as well as some worries I would have with the performance. Maybe spend less time rolling your eyes next time and try actually reading my post.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

we'll if that little bit offended you then you are as soft as a babies behind. Maybe thats why you don't hunt anymore, but to each their own. You must not spend any time over at the Gutpile.....


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

flyguy7 said:


> we'll if that little bit offended you then you are as soft as a babies behind. Maybe thats why you don't hunt anymore, but to each their own. You must not spend any time over at the Gutpile.....


You perception is fascinating to me, and yes, stupidity does offend me. I don't hunt anymore for several reason, none of which I feel the need to justify to you. If spending time on a certain website makes one "tougher" in your view then more power to you. I have never defined myself by which websites I visit, if this is how you validate yourself as a man then good on ya. I was simply clarifying to you that there is a difference between someone stating their view as opinon and preaching it as fact. Perhaps you need to hunt more and spend more time at the Gutpile and toughen up yourself.

Back on topic, and to clarify. I dont like the look of Fobs (opinion), the fact they are so rigid would worry me (opinion). Some people love them, some people hate them. Shoot what works best for you as always. Happy hunting.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

huntinkid said:


> dude you shoot the fob's with no fletchings....i dont know what the crap that is supposed to be


dont knock it till you try it!
Adding the flethcings along with the fob's is what turnes them into MEAT EATERS!!!!!
you can put an ax on the front of your arrow and these will make em fly straight.
They sound like PFFFFFFTTT when they fly.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Huntinkid,

If you want to do more research on this product their website is starrflight.com. Also, many threads about them on Archerytalk.com

This may be a great product for you, remember what works/doesn't work for one person doesn't mean it won't work for you.

Best of luck!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have heard alot about them being accurate at long distances, but if you hunt with them they do come off when you have a pass through as do the nock. Also you can only use a Drop away rest from what I hear anything else will pull it off. Other than that I haven't heard anything else. This seem to be the same idea of fast easy fletching but look somewhat decent
http://www.inventivetechnology.com/accuvane.htm


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Watched a guy at a 3D shoot shooting the milk jug round with them. Nobody stood a chance. They blew a hole in the jug that looked like it was shot with a big gun. He did go through quite a few of them doing it. What ever floats your boat


----------

